# Waxstock results



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Has anyone had their judging sheets yet?

A few people on the day said we'd have them after a week or two but been 2 months so not sure if I've missed mine or they haven't been sent yet?


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi Kimo, 

You won't see the judging sheets but what we can offer is a little feedback on where you marked lower. 

Drop me an email to john @ Waxstock.com (without the spaces) and I will mail you back some feedback. 

Thanks, 

John


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks John

Email sent


----------

